# Split Cells Diagonally into TWO Cells



## shapeshiftingkiwi (Dec 14, 2022)

Is there any way to change cell shape so that in the below example, the top left section of C1 stays C1 and the bottom right section of C1 turns into its own cell D1? I am not looking to just split the cell with a border as show here. I want each triangle to be its own fully editable cell. The only things I can find are splitting the cells and then painstakingly moving around the text to fit. I'm guessing there's no way to do this, I don't know what the column header would even look like.


----------



## Jimmypop (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi there

I do not think what you want to do is possible. The only way I can think of is if you use borders. One cannot split a cell into two...


----------



## vladimiratanasiu (Wednesday at 7:33 AM)

shapeshiftingkiwi said:


> Is there any way to change cell shape so that in the below example, the top left section of C1 stays C1 and the bottom right section of C1 turns into its own cell D1? I am not looking to just split the cell with a border as show here. I want each triangle to be its own fully editable cell. The only things I can find are splitting the cells and then painstakingly moving around the text to fit. I'm guessing there's no way to do this, I don't know what the column header would even look like.
> 
> View attachment 80866


There is no specific formula, to do this request. You could combine the content of the two cells, adjusting then within formula the space between their content so that it will match the borders.

Book3AB21111222231111                         2222Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA3A3=A2&"                         "&B2


----------



## shapeshiftingkiwi (Thursday at 12:48 PM)

Huh, how did you get the diagonal to bisect the side of the cell like that?


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Thursday at 12:57 PM)

Format cells > Border


----------



## vladimiratanasiu (Thursday at 1:06 PM)

shapeshiftingkiwi said:


> Huh, how did you get the diagonal to bisect the side of the cell like that?











						How to create cell border in Excel
					

See how to insert border in Excel by using the predefined options and create your custom cell border style.




					www.ablebits.com


----------



## vladimiratanasiu (Thursday at 1:07 PM)

And as I said, adjusting the lenghth of space from formula, so that values will fit  the cell borders.


----------



## shapeshiftingkiwi (Thursday at 1:20 PM)

Ohh I see, there's two rows in your example not one. I thought it was split differently. OK that's probably the closest thing to a solution.


----------

